# The Unnamed Oasis-7.5g rimless



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

nice layout. how do you fix the manzanita on the substrate?


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep me updated with the 'fissidens shake' growth on the branches. Would love to try it if it looks good.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous hardscape. Keeping it simple is going to be awesome.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Is that shake the standard gardening trick of moss+buttermilk+blender? I was thinking about that recently and wondering if it would work for a dry start.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I have to say, i was shocked when i scrolled down and saw this was only a 7 gallon! Cant wait to see this one progress


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> nice layout. how do you fix the manzanita on the substrate?


Thanks! Um, not very easily :icon_lol: If you look closely at the first picture, you'll see what I did. I started by arranging a ring of tones to set the borders. Then I added more stone to inside the borders, and basically wedged all my manzanita in and under the stones, then covered with Aquasoil, the slopes are 80% stone. 



Sakuras said:


> Keep me updated with the 'fissidens shake' growth on the branches. Would love to try it if it looks good.


Thanks! I've seen it used by many other aquascapers who have all been successful, but not one had a detailed instructions about it, so I put everything I learned here in this thread; it is by no means my invention. I'll let you know! Day 1 progress consists of a foul smell when the plastic wrap was lifted to spray :hihi:



somewhatshocked said:


> Gorgeous hardscape. Keeping it simple is going to be awesome.


Thanks Jake!



0live said:


> Is that shake the standard gardening trick of moss+buttermilk+blender? I was thinking about that recently and wondering if it would work for a dry start.


An adaptation of such! As I said above, it's not my method, but I borrowed it from other much for skilled aquascapers. I used George Farmer's recipe of 1 part yogurt, 10 parts water, handful of moss. It's a similar concept, but here it has to have a lot of water, it's a watery blend and not as thick as buttermilk would be. But the concept is the same. 



Duck5003 said:


> Beautiful! I have to say, i was shocked when i scrolled down and saw this was only a 7 gallon! Can't wait to see this one progress


Thanks!! I can't wait to see it progress either, now is the hardest part-waiting patiently before flooding!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a closeup of one of the Anubias! 


DSC_0023.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the scape. The manzy branches have some nice girth to them. :thumbsup:
I've always wondered why the Mr. Aqua bowfronts had that beveled edge, but I kinda like it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

CL said:


> Love the scape. The manzy branches have some nice girth to them. :thumbsup:
> I've always wondered why the Mr. Aqua bowfronts had that beveled edge, but I kinda like it.


Thanks! I think that people often times under-size their hardscape, I wanted big pieces for a big impact :biggrin:

The beveled edge isn't as noticeable in real life as it is in the photos. I think I'd prefer it without the bevel, but I don't mind that it has it.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great hardscape. The beginning is always the most fun IMO. This should turn out great.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Thanks! I think that people often times under-size their hardscape, I wanted big pieces for a big impact :biggrin:


+1 on big pieces; it makes a small tank look a lot bigger, but on the flip side can make it look more cluttered. I just have a giant piece of driftwood the entire length of the tank in my Mini-M.

I do like your branch layout alot, it looks very balanced and right to the eye.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Great hardscape. The beginning is always the most fun IMO. This should turn out great.


Sure is! the Not-so-fun part is the excruciating wait! It's nly been one day and I'm itching for something to happen! :angel::angel::angel:



PeterN1986 said:


> +1 on big pieces; it makes a small tank look a lot bigger, but on the flip side can make it look more cluttered. I just have a giant piece of driftwood the entire length of the tank in my Mini-M.
> 
> I do like your branch layout alot, it looks very balanced and right to the eye.


True! Both can be nice, but both can also be done terribly wrong:hihi: 

THank you very much! It took me a few hours! I had to place the stones then walk away for a while and come back, to make sure they were balanced.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! This is one of the best scapes I've seen recently. I always wanted to try the yogurt n moss trick but thought the smell would be really bad (Just like the time I left my son's bottle in the car). Hehe  I can't wait to see the tank progress!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> Wow! Very nice! This is one of the best scapes I've seen recently. I always wanted to try the yogurt n moss trick but thought the smell would be really bad (Just like the time I left my son's bottle in the car). Hehe  I can't wait to see the tank progress!


Thank you very much! It certainly doesn't smell great!! :help: But the I only smell it when I lift up the cover to mist, otherwise it doesn't permeate the room or anything; it's pretty well contained.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Got some Needle Leaf Java Fern in! Now I need to plant it. What do you think is the best way to plant it in this instance? I can't tie it to the driftwood!


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Pics or didn't happened!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I need to know how to plant it first roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Java fern IME takes very long to transition to emersed form. I'd say keep it in another tank till you're ready to fill this one up :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

CL said:


> Java fern IME takes very long to transition to emersed form. I'd say keep it in another tank till you're ready to fill this one up :thumbsup:


And here I thought I was getting a head start! Guess not!!


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Any growth on the fissidens?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful scape Orchidman. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sakuras said:


> Any growth on the fissidens?



Possibly! But if it really is growth, it's miniscule. I'm not sure if I'm just seeing things! :icon_roll




A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Beautiful scape Orchidman. This is one of my favorites.


Thanks!!!


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

What an awesome hardscape!!!! Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

iLOVEnanos said:


> What an awesome hardscape!!!! Can't wait to see updates!


Thanks! I have to figure out what to do with the Java Fern, I don't currently have anything holding water right now. Everything's dry. So I'll have to start another one I guess.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

My mom has some java fern in a clear vase on a windowsill and it's doing well, putting up leaves regularly. She just changes the water out once a week and keeps it as a living decoration. So maybe you could give that a try temporarily?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

SomeCanuck said:


> My mom has some java fern in a clear vase on a windowsill and it's doing well, putting up leaves regularly. She just changes the water out once a week and keeps it as a living decoration. So maybe you could give that a try temporarily?


Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Pics please!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOOHOO!!! Attention everybody, there is GROWTH on the Fissidens! Pics to come later today!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This is looking great. Your scaping skills have improved quite a bit in the last few journals you have done and this is no exception. Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> This is looking great. Your scaping skills have improved quite a bit in the last few journals you have done and this is no exception. Can't wait to see where this goes.



Thanks! I'm leaving on Monday and won't be back until august, so hopefully I'll see some nice growth when I return!


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Pics pics!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a foggy teaser pic as I head to church. I'll get you a real one later! 


mms_picture.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

DSC_0089.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great! The only thing i dont like are the two manzy branches going from the bottom middle to Top corners, detracts from the focal point IMO


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> Looks great! The only thing i dont like are the two manzy branches going from the bottom middle to Top corners, detracts from the focal point IMO


Thanks! Without those two pieces like that, the layout looks too flat and one-dimensional. My hope is that as the Java Fern grows in, the tops of those particular pieces won't be seen; and the bottoms will add to the dimension.


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Have any close up shots of the fissidens?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sakuras said:


> Have any close up shots of the fissidens?


Nope, sorry  I'm in a different country at the moment. For the one day I was home, I did see some awesome growth!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Epic tank! I'm diggin' this set-up. Can't wait for it to fill in


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Epic tank! I'm diggin' this set-up. Can't wait for it to fill in


I can't wait to see the growth when I get back!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally back in the country! I have some nice growth  But I also have some diatoms and bga on the sand. What do you think I should do to combat that?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Diatoms will go away on their own. If you're sure you've also got cyanobacteria, you could mist the substrate with Maracyn-Two. If it's just green dust algae, spot treating with Excel while everything is still in dry start will probably do the trick.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Diatoms will go away on their own. If you're sure you've also got cyanobacteria, you could mist the substrate with Maracyn-Two. If it's just green dust algae, spot treating with Excel while everything is still in dry start will probably do the trick.


I'm pretty sure it's cyanobacteria. I'll try that, good idea!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sneak peak! 


DSC_0088.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice tank man. roud:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Exciting!

Post more photos!



orchidman said:


> Sneak peak!
> 
> 
> DSC_0088.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's an update!

It's growing in nicely, the moss isn't really growing fast, but it's anchored and attached well, so I'm ready to fill it soon.


DSC_0181.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

It's got some extra weeds and moss growing on the substrate though. What do you think I should do about that? i want to be rid of those before I flood. 


DSC_0179.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

orchidman said:


> It's got some extra weeds and moss growing on the substrate though. What do you think I should do about that? i want to be rid of those before I flood.


i think the moss on the sub looks cool, if you wanna wait for it to grow in thicker i'd keep it. but of course it's your tank!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

colaudrey said:


> i think the moss on the sub looks cool, if you wanna wait for it to grow in thicker i'd keep it. but of course it's your tank!


I'm doubtful that it's aquatic....And plus I like the clean sand look here.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, over a year later and this thing is finally filled. At the end of the day, the fissidens milkshake worked but I ended up killing off the all of the fissidens because of a thing called finals. Lets just say the tank went through a drought and some other bumps. But this is where it is now and I'm happy with it. Ready to see it grow in.

All plants added

HNW_2736.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Filling it up!

HNW_2742.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

All filled

HNW_2747.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

HNW_2793.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

HNW_2771.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

Some equipment closeups. I upgraded the lights to a Current Satellite LED+ and I LOVE it! I can adjust the red, green, and blue individually as well as dim the lights as a whole. There are also a few presets and some cool weather effect modes such as lightning storm and sunrise. And it's super thin!

HNW_2753.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

HNW_2756.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

HNW_2765.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, truly amazing. A lot of hardwork invested.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

KevinEdgar said:


> Wow, truly amazing. A lot of hardwork invested.


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

Love the look it's so natural looks just like nature. Beautiful.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Emplanted said:


> Love the look it's so natural looks just like nature. Beautiful.


Thanks! !

Yesterday when I filled it, I added Seachem stability to hopefully speed up the cycle. When I tested the water today, I got a reading of 0 for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Not sure what's going on with that, is it possible that being moist for over a year would mean that the aquasoil is finished leaching ammonia? 

For this week the plan is to do a 50% water change ever day and then switch to every other day next week. next week if the readings still look good. 

Not sure what I want to do about stocking yet. I'm thinking about about school of ottos and a school of some small schooling fish (going to have to see what Rachel (msjinkzd) has in stock and go from there.)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes! Finally!

Can't wait to see this develop even more.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Amazing. Love this!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yes! Finally!
> 
> Can't wait to see this develop even more.


Hope it was worth the wait! Hopefully it won't be so long before another update. If anyone has stocking suggestions, I'd be willing to listen!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's an updated phone pic. The cloudiness is going away.

2014-07-22_03-04-37 by orchidman10, on Flickr

Test levels are still at 0 for all three Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate. pH is stable at 7.1.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Huston, we have pearling










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really fancy Whiteclouds or Boraras of some sort? Those would be my picks. Both would really pop with a black background.

Tiny Cories would be cool but I have a feeling you'd lose them to accidental jumping.

Definitely a few Amanos and a couple Nerites or Ramshorns. 

Pretty sure this tank has made me want to use glass/acrylic pipes on my next setup.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Really fancy Whiteclouds or Boraras of some sort? Those would be my picks. Both would really pop with a black background.
> 
> Tiny Cories would be cool but I have a feeling you'd lose them to accidental jumping.
> 
> ...


I think White Clouds would throw off the scale, they're too big. Do you know how Boraras school? 

My pipes are acrylic and I love then! You should get some! Mine were made by a guy named Martin who used to frequent these forums, haven't heard from him in a while though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

B. brigittae and their brethren don't so much school as they do hang out together. But they'll stick together most of the time. Love love love them in tanks like this. Perfect size. You could easily keep 15-17 with no problem at all.

This will sound cheesy... but... what about male Endlers? I always get flamed when I mention them but they are so hardy and lively. Not as cool as Boraras, though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> B. brigittae and their brethren don't so much school as they do hang out together. But they'll stick together most of the time. Love love love them in tanks like this. Perfect size. You could easily keep 15-17 with no problem at all.
> 
> This will sound cheesy... but... what about male Endlers? I always get flamed when I mention them but they are so hardy and lively. Not as cool as Boraras, though.


I guess sticking together is better than not hanging out at all! I will look into the Boraras. 

I actually considered endlers too, I used to have them and I loved them however, since I already had them I'd like to try something different. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

http://msjinkzd.com/ has a bunch of really interesting very small catfish and other smaller fish that might work with your scale. The Hara Jerdoni are especially interesting to me.

The domino tetra she has are also going to keep rather small, and are also rather uncommon.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pandanke said:


> http://msjinkzd.com/ has a bunch of really interesting very small catfish and other smaller fish that might work with your scale. The Hara Jerdoni are especially interesting to me.
> 
> The domino tetra she has are also going to keep rather small, and are also rather uncommon.


I'm definitely planning on getting my fish from Rachel! I might be out near her house this weekend so I was going to see if I could stop by to pic up some fish. 

I'm not sure that I really want any catfish besides the otos, there isn't that much open floor on this tank for them to hangout on. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

That's true. I think I am channeling my inner desire for the Hara Jerdoni, hahaha. They are super neat. Hopefully you find something you like from her, I haven't ordered from her yet, but they seem awesome and I am pining so hard for a "honeycomb catfish" - they are so fat and cute.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pandanke said:


> That's true. I think I am channeling my inner desire for the Hara Jerdoni, hahaha. They are super neat. Hopefully you find something you like from her, I haven't ordered from her yet, but they seem awesome and I am pining so hard for a "honeycomb catfish" - they are so fat and cute.


How big do the Jerdoni get? I was under the impression that they are about 4 inches. 

I've gotten fish from her in the past and they're always super healthy and great. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

As far as I know, they don't get bigger than about an inch and a half. That is part of my interest in them.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pandanke said:


> As far as I know, they don't get bigger than about an inch and a half. That is part of my interest in them.


Oh wow! That's small! I still don't think I have enough open substrate for them, but maybe in the future!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Julee (Aug 12, 2011)

Man, I can't get over this tank. I adore it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Julee said:


> Man, I can't get over this tank. I adore it.


Thank you so much, Julee! It means a lot. After over over a year of staring at it in the dry start, I'm so happy to see it filled. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Really nice setup overall. I love the hardscape with that DW! Great work!!! Looking forward to more developments.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know if it was mentioned anywhere, but where did you get those beautiful Anubias bartari v. Micro? Could definitely put them to use in my current scape in progress!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all!



Little Soprano said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned anywhere, but where did you get those beautiful Anubias bartari v. Micro? Could definitely put them to use in my current scape in progress!


I got the Anubias a while ago, maybe a year and a half, from and member here called Cookiemonster. I really love it; It's not cheap though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Fish are in! I ended up going with a school of 8 Ruby tetras, two otos, and two Amano shrimp. I had originally decided on boraras and told a Rachel that's what I wanted. When I got there, she had pulled a school of boraras as well as the rubies because she thought I might prefer the rubies - she was right! I like them because of their school behavior, color, and they are relatively hard to come by. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

